# Free Clippings



## markpulawski (Nov 19, 2004)

I have several pieces of 2 plants, the phylo you see at the bottom of the cypress knee, I forget the species but it gets big and the plant to the left with the pointed leaves and yellowish stripes, might be a dischidia, free for pick up.


----------



## carola1155 (Sep 10, 2007)

Hey Everyone, please note that this is in the Southeast Regional section of the forum and the post clearly states this is for pick up.

Posts here asking for shipping will be removed. Please don't make this nice gesture by Mark into a hassle.

Thank you,


----------

